# Plasma Vol



## mac762339 (Feb 2, 2008)

Put this in the wrong forum first time sorry. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anybody ever try this stuff its a supplement for vascularity? Heard some good stuff from one dude just wanna know if anyone else got a take.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

*pumped*

I have never tried it or anything like it but in my opinion you need to check out SYNTHELATOR from Synthetek. I never use alot of supps from GNC or anywhere like that. Hell I just dont trust them enough.


----------



## mac762339 (Feb 16, 2008)

I actually got the plasma vol. Its pretty nuts just filled me out unreal. I have a very good diet so Im pretty lean. But the pumps Im gettin from it after work outs are sick. Have'nt seen that many viens without doin Winny. I would recomend it if your lookin for a little extra bump.


----------

